# Playing Music from Android Phone Through USB



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

The only way I have been able to play music from my Android phone through the stereo was to use a patch cable from the headphone jack to the 1/8 input and use the "Aux" input. No control of the phone through the radio interface.


----------



## scarletwhite (Aug 27, 2011)

So does the Cruze not have the ability to stream audio via Bluetooth? I have a Blackberry on its last leg so I have not even tried, but my friend's Camaro syncs wirelessly with his iPhone and he can play his music that way. He kept telling me mine should work the same way (but we could not find it in the owner's manual) when I upgrade my phone in a month. This is a little disappointing.


----------



## MH86 (Oct 2, 2011)

MikeW said:


> The only way I have been able to play music from my Android phone through the stereo was to use a patch cable from the headphone jack to the 1/8 input and use the "Aux" input. No control of the phone through the radio interface.


I just don't understand how I got my phone to play music through the radio interface that one time.

Has anyone successfully got their Android to play music through the USB?

Thanks for the answers so far.


----------



## LennonVC (Oct 2, 2011)

I play music through the USB with my android phone (Nexus S 4G) and my 2012 Cruze LS with connectivity kit.

I have all my music saved as DRM free MP3's in a folder called "music" in the main directory.

When I plug it in I get the popup menu to "Turn on USB Storage" from the menu bar. I hit "Turn on USB Storage" and then hit "OK".

It takes a few seconds for the car to index all the music. Then I hit "CD/AUX" on my receiver till I get to "Nexus S".

I use the menu button to to search for an album and it play my music without a hitch.


----------



## MH86 (Oct 2, 2011)

*I figured it out!!*

I really hate to be answering my own question. But I figured out the problem: For some reason, it takes the car much longer to index the music from my phone than it does from the iPod Touch. After plugging in the phone, I had to press "Done" after the stereo displayed "Device Not Supported." Then, once the car started reading through my phone (the point where you can no longer access apps that are stored on the SD Card), it suddenly displayed "USB Device - LG Vortex."

So bottom line, it CAN play music stored on Android phones (at least the LG Vortex), it just takes a few minutes to index each time.

Again, thanks to everyone that answered me; I hope to find out more about the Cruze through this forum, and possibly help a few people with their questions.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have an iPhone so I can't speak for Android but I know I had a hard time getting my iPhone to connect to the car using the USB option. If I could get it to connect I was lucky if it lasted more than a minute. Finally after messing around with it for awhile I decided to try a new cable even though the current one was less than a year old and had no visible damage. My iPhone has been working flawlessly ever since.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

By chance, did you add something like an app on the phone between the time you could play stuff, and the time it started to give you trouble? Chances are the car stereo might be seeing something on the phone that's causing it initially to fail, before it ends up re-indexing the content.

But in the end, you're getting music on your phone to the sound system after all, so that's the important thing.


----------



## MH86 (Oct 2, 2011)

I haven't added anything to the phone recently that may causing the car stereo trouble. In fact, a few weeks ago when I tried, it took a few minutes to index it as well. Might be wishful thinking, but I'm hoping that the car will eventually adapt to the phone and the indexing times will decrease. Until then, it won't be the end of the world listening to AM/FM stereo for a few minutes each time I get in the car.

If anyone knows of any internal settings (either on Android phones or through the car stereo in "Config") that can be tweaked to quicken indexing times, please let me know.


----------



## LennonVC (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't know what year/model you have, but supposedly some of the 2012's take an SD card.

Get something like this 16gb SD card for $19 and be done with it.


----------

